# How can someone stay full longer w hypoglycemia



## xchewbaccax777 (Sep 21, 2015)

So my wife is breast feeding and she's hypo glycemic. Her issue is that she's trying to lose weight but she feels like she's starving all day no matter what's she eats due to the hypoglycemia and breast feeding! In order to avoid blood sugar crashes she feels like she has to eat all of the time so she doesn't get the shakes and feel dizzy, hungry etc...The only thing that tides her over seems to be Oatmeal, but only 2-3 hours. DO ANY OF YOU HAVE THOUGHTS ON FOODS THAT WOULD MAKE HER HYPOGLYCEMIC DELIMMA ANY BETTER?

A typical day of food for her looks like this

7am-2 packets of oatmeal w a piece of bacon and a glass of OJ

8:30-10AM-sweet potato brown rice triscuit crackers with mozzarella or Greek yogurt with a bannana.

11am- granola bar, cup of lemonade, popcorn 1 cup, carrots


12:30 lunch- evolve microwave meal w 2 cups of salad and a tablespoon dressing

230-3pm- turkey and cheese sandwich, granola bar 4:35

6pm- 3 eggs. A cup raw spinach, hash browns or toast

830pm cup of cereal with almond milk 

9pm bed

Breast feeding and pumping milk all day....

She's not fat but wants to lose 35lbs, she is having issues with sit ups after the C section,


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 21, 2015)

First off,  congratulations on the little one and your wife's decision to eat healthy right away.  Many mothers use this time gorge and it makes weight-loss much harder.  I will hit some key points for her. 

The first 2 months are critical for milk development.  No caloric restriction should be done at this time.  Depending on your wife's weight,  a minimum of 1800 calories should be maintained.  After that a more aggressive weight loss plan can be used and can safely loose up to 2lb/wk without disturbing milk production. 

Eat quality foods in the meantime and determine the minimum amount of carbs she needs.  Many of the meals and snacks seems like some spillover.  Remove juices for green tea or flavored water.  Popcorn,  granola bars and prepackaged hashbrowns are all subpar choices for carbs.  Rice,  Ezekiel bread,  white and sweet potatoes,  oats,  quinoa, whole fruits and vegetables are all good choices. 

Add quality slow digesting protein sources such as chicken,  beef,  and eggs. 

Add quality fats such as coconut oil,  olive oil, avocado, and egg yolks to every meal and oo slow digestion.  

Here are some recipe ideas to help 
-make garlick mashed potatoes, easy to make in bulk.  For a hash brown substitute,  mix 1 cup mashed potatoes,  3 saltine crackers,  and 1 egg.  Season with aa little garlic salt, patty thin and fry in olive oil.  
-baked sweet potatoe fries coated in coconut oil,  cinnamon and Truvia (only Truvia)  is a great snack. Mashed sweet potatoes with an egg,  couple of saltines, fat free shredded cheddar cheese,  and a can of tuna mixed and pattied makes a great meal.  

Make protein balls instead of granola bars. Oats, peanut butter or pb2, ground flax seed,  melted coconut oil,  almonds, casein protein powder,  honey or agave, Truvia, all great add ins.  

Here is a recipe for yogurt cups,  add whatever fruit combinations you like.  Can make them for the week and are full of quality foods to keep her satiated.  Milk or water can be added just prior to eating if consistency is to thick. 
https://www.evernote.com/shard/s257...9b2a0aba0ff0/e5adbe2116421f1f71b65c7eb5351dd6


----------



## zoey101fan (Sep 21, 2015)

I don't know if this is healthy at all for someone who is breastfeeding, but I had trouble with hypoglycemia/hypoglycemic seizues and mini-comas.

The one thing that seemed to help alot was doing a no-carb diet.  My blood sugar stayed much stabler this way.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Sep 22, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> First off,  congratulations on the little one and your wife's decision to eat healthy right away.  Many mothers use this time gorge and it makes weight-loss much harder.  I will hit some key points for her.
> 
> The first 2 months are critical for milk development.  No caloric restriction should be done at this time.  Depending on your wife's weight,  a minimum of 1800 calories should be maintained.  After that a more aggressive weight loss plan can be used and can safely loose up to 2lb/wk without disturbing milk production.
> 
> ...


Thank you brother MAGNUS you always come through , we appreciate your help


----------

